# Orange PPC410 live?



## ItWillDo (May 24, 2012)

So I'm contemplating getting myself an Orange PPC410 since I really need a cab urgently and I'm low on money. 

The cool thing is though, I can get one for  425 (that's about 530$ for my American friends) brand new. The bad thing is, I'm not sure if this cabinet is loud enough for playing live when there are no monitors available. I currently use an Axe FX Ultra with a Rocktron Velocity 300 (150 + 150) poweramp and I was thinking of plugging the PPC410 in one channel of the poweramp and getting a 2x12 later for the extra bass response and plugging this in the other channel. Will my PPC410 do for now? I've heard it sounds a lot tighter than a 4x12 and I'm all up for that, but I'm just worried it'll sound far too crispy and make my high mids/highs far too dominant in the mix. 

Anyone got a word of advice? Stick with the 4x10 & 2x12-plan or go for a cheaper 4x12?


----------



## Winspear (May 24, 2012)

Haven't used it but it will certainly be loud enough. As for the tone I don't know.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 24, 2012)

I have a friend that uses one live with a dual terror. Not only is it loud enough, it also sounds great.
He uses a fairly heavy, mid-gain pop punk sound and it performs brilliantly, I'm sure it'll do metal excellently as well.


----------



## Genome (May 30, 2012)

Do it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 31, 2012)

Try looking for a used Mesa 4x12, preferably the Stiletto (smaller Recto) cab if you want the tighter sound of a 4x10. I've got an Orange 4x12 which I love, but if I had the choice I'd go with the Stiletto since they are essentially the same cab (near-identical dimensions, v30's) but the Mesa is a world easier to move around since the Orange has no casters. I've got mine strapped to a furniture dolly, but it still sucks more to move than the Stiletto that my band's other guitarist uses.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 7, 2012)

I have never tried the 410 cabs they make, but I've never come across an Orange cab that sounded anything less than stellar, so there's that at least. 

Pretty intrigued about the 410 though. Would love to try one!


----------



## Mitochondria (Jun 7, 2012)

I have been using a 2x12 live lately but i am filling in with for Post-metal band. What kind of music do you play OP? 

I was tempted to buy a 410 Orange when i was low on funds. They look tempting but in the end i am glad i didn't. I believe they are made in china and not as high quality as the UK made stuff.


----------

